# Dolphinite Go Fast bottom paint



## chris1514 (Apr 28, 2002)

Does anyone have the "skinny" on the new Dolphinite Go Fast bottom paint? Boat US has stopped stocking it apparently because of customer complaints. I was going to start painting my bottom with it tomorrow! I saw a J105 with it and it was incredibly smooth and fast looking but I''ve heard the antifouling properties aren''t good.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

I''d stay far away from this stuff.

Yeah...there have been a lot of bad reports with Dolphinite. (Bad attitude with the company too)
>
http://old.cruisingworld.com/forums/arch_067/index.pl?read=309712

I''ve had a bad experience with application of their spray on stuff.

Go to CWBB and theres been some talk on it. Rumor has it that West Marine has pulled it due to customer complaints.

http://old.cruisingworld.com/forums/genlmesg/index.pl?read=317264
Tom


----------

